# G2



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Went out shooting today took the G2 along also
It shot well but i can honestly say the G2 has one of the worst triggers i have ever shot.
Reminded me of why i don't shoot it all that often.
The gun ran flawless but their is no getting used to that trigger.

Other minor things i don't care for are the poor finish

The mags rattle in the mag well

The spongy feeling mag release.

Its Ok for a $200 gun but i don't get the fanfare for it personally.

Maybe the $200 price allows people to overlook its shortcomings.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Boy you said it!! I got stuck with one that was a replacement for my Pt-111 Millennium pro which was part of the recall .I really liked my Pt-111. It had none of those things you mention.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Its Ok but i don't see the love for it...You would of thought someone would have stepped up in engineering and said that trigger is not
gonna work?


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

The trigger improves with break in. Mine was the same way. Now its great. Had the same issue with my SW 9mm too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never noticed the trigger on mine being strange or otherwise.


----------



## Bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback - I have a PT-111 Mil Pro awaiting "something" from the recall as well and expect that eventually I may get a G2 sent to me, though I had no issues with mine other than it was always hard to rack, and only sent it in to be sure it was safe. I've replaced it in the meantime with an M&P 9C which I still haven't gotten to the range with but have dry fired it like crazy to smooth out a little grit in its trigger and loosen the really stiff slide spring, both of which I expected after reading all the reviews. I can already feel the difference and hopefully that will be the same case with your G2 (and mine if I end up with one). The other things obviously will be something we have to live with but I'm just hoping to get SOMETHING back soon, but I'm loving the 9C and will probably use it for carry now over whatever they send back to me anyway. Thanks again - I'm appreciating any feedback I can find on the whole recall thing and the G2 specifically since the G2 is a likely replacement if mine isn't returned.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Allen From Pa is right... The trigger will improve after a few hundred rounds. Its been my CC of choice for several years now, and its performed flawlessly.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I have fired probably 6-700 rounds through it so far and i can't see ever getting to like that trigger
or get used to it...

It really stands out when you shoot it along with guns that have great triggers.

I will say this...Mine has never failed to fire and i would not hesitate to carry it if i had to.
But she has found a home as my nightstand gun and is good for that role.

Its a little to big and a little to heavy with a full magazine for my taste and the grip
texture is a little to aggressive for my delicate love handles for IWB carry.:mrgreen:


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Bravo said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I have a PT-111 Mil Pro awaiting "something" from the recall as well and expect that eventually I may get a G2 sent to me, though I had no issues with mine other than it was always hard to rack, and only sent it in to be sure it was safe. I've replaced it in the meantime with an M&P 9C which I still haven't gotten to the range with but have dry fired it like crazy to smooth out a little grit in its trigger and loosen the really stiff slide spring, both of which I expected after reading all the reviews. I can already feel the difference and hopefully that will be the same case with your G2 (and mine if I end up with one). The other things obviously will be something we have to live with but I'm just hoping to get SOMETHING back soon, but I'm loving the 9C and will probably use it for carry now over whatever they send back to me anyway. Thanks again - I'm appreciating any feedback I can find on the whole recall thing and the G2 specifically since the G2 is a likely replacement if mine isn't returned.


I have been following the whole recall since its inception. Way to much to cover in one post but in a nut shell Taurus IS IN BIG TROUBLE. Way back in 2015 they were replacing with whatever they had then they discontinued several models and calibers so replacements were limited to the G2. Then they were considering a fix. Now it is back to cash depending on how many owners take this option or replacement with a G2.Or you can keep your unsafe gun and take the extended warranty. Taurus could not have handled the whole situation any worse. Their CS is the worst in the industry. Their reps have no idea what is going on. They recently disabled their chat feature. You are now at Taurus's mercy . They have no deadline on replacements so owners could be waiting a very long time for their replacements. That is if Taurus is still in business. Think bankruptcy is in their future.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Livingthedream said:


> I have been following the whole recall since its inception. Way to much to cover in one post but in a nut shell Taurus IS IN BIG TROUBLE. Way back in 2015 they were replacing with whatever they had then they discontinued several models and calibers so replacements were limited to the G2. Then they were considering a fix. Now it is back to cash depending on how many owners take this option or replacement with a G2.Or you can keep your unsafe gun and take the extended warranty. Taurus could not have handled the whole situation any worse. Their CS is the worst in the industry. Their reps have no idea what is going on. They recently disabled their chat feature. You are now at Taurus's mercy . They have no deadline on replacements so owners could be waiting a very long time for their replacements. That is if Taurus is still in business. Think bankruptcy is in their future.


I hope not ...Cuz i have had good luck with their revolvers


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I just replaced my trigger with a non-safety aftermarket trigger and WOW what a difference. It is such a short break that I don't dare handle it loaded without the manual safety on. It turns the G2 into a single action only with such an incredible crisp break.


----------

